# Need Resort DB update - HGVC Grand Islander not listed under Oahu



## alwysonvac (Sep 23, 2017)

I can only find HGVC Grand Islander using the search tool. It's not listed with the other Oahu resorts in the TUG RESORT DB 

https://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Hilton Grand Vacations Club Grand Islander&ID=15177


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 23, 2017)

i have corrected this, it was listed on the big island vs oahu...it may take a few for this to be reflected in searches.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 24, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 17, 2018)

Grand Islander disappeared. 
It’s not listed under Oahu and it’ not coming up when I use the search function in the Resort DB. 

The resort link in the 1st post still works.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 17, 2018)

interesting, someone had unchecked the box to "display publicly" for this review page.  ive fixed this.

usually this only happens when we merge a review page, or a resort has a duplicate entry etc...im not sure why this one was done.


----------

